# Your 1st flights?



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

My first one was from Barcelona to Málaga (Southern Spain), 998 kilometres, I was 1 year old, but I cannot remember. My mother told me...
:dunno:
The 1st flight I remember is another BCN to Málaga, I was 6 years old, there was a big storm and I was scared because I saw flashes and lightnings from the plane's window...
:runaway:
My 1st international flight was from Barcelona to Manchester (England), with Monarch airlines, when I was 20 years old.

My 1st intercontinental flight was from BCN to New York, I was 27 years old.
:wink2:
How about yours?
:?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

1st flight to Lithuania when i was 5 or 6 years old......


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Flight: Mineralnye Vody to Moscow (Vnukovo Airport), Airline: Aeroflot, Plane: Illushin-86, When: A long time ago, Flight Time: About 2 hours


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

My first flight was from Schiphol to Crete. It was amazing, I was 10 years old. 

I remember that there was a huge fire on the airport (not the main terminal) when we landed :runaway:

I also remember that Heraklions airport is WAY too small. We were packed like sardines.


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

My first flight was going from Seoul to London.
I was too young to remember specific details except im pretty sure I remember going on a 747 but not sure of the airline. 
The first flight I "properly" remember was the same but reverse via Paris CDG on Air France. We went on a small Airbus from London to CDG then a 747 to Seoul Gimpo (Incheon wasnt opened yet  ) and then on a small Korean Air plane to Daegu... was quite a journey


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

My first flight was from Manila to Tokyo (Narita) as I was immigrating to Florida when I was 4 years old, the plane was Norwest Airlines 747 and it took about 2 hours to get there.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

first flight was from aberdeen to london on BA, then my second flight was from London to Madrid, and then on to Las Palmas


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

London to Toronto and back aged 9 or 10.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

My first flight was at the age of 21 in October 2002 from Hamburg to Istanbul with Pegasus Airlines (Turkey's biggest charter airline). I choosed a window seat. We escaped a hurricane which approached northern germany via the north sea and we landed in sunny, warm Istanbul. The approach to Istanbul was amazing: The suburbs looked like SimCity.
The flight back was with charter airline Hamburg International.

These flights were also my longest ones until now.


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

From Salvador Bahia to São Paulo (2h15') when I was 1 month old by Cruzeiro do Sul Airlines. (it doesn't exist anymore)


----------



## [Kees] (Mar 14, 2004)

My first flight was between Rotterdam and London at the age of 17.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

My first flight was when I was 10. 
From Minneapolis/St. Paul to Seattle with a layover in Spokane.


----------



## Pavlo (Dec 28, 2004)

Lviv-Warsaw


----------



## richardsonhomebuyers (May 6, 2005)

My first flight was when I was 8. It was from Chicago to LA.


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

Mine was to Copanhagen :yes:


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

like too young to remember but Cebu-Manila (like 1 yrs old?)
first international was Cebu-HongKong (like 3 yrs old?)
first transcontinental was Cebu-Manila-Tokyo-San Fransisco-Minneapolis (like.. 5 years old?)


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

My first flight was Philadelphia to London Heathrow on a British Airways 747-400. I was 7 years old; on the return leg we got upgraded to Business class and flying has been ruined for me ever since.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

United airlines dc-10 from Chicago O'hare to London Heathrow in fall/winter of 1988


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Vancouver-Los Angeles-Santiago. 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## LesterKao (Oct 28, 2005)

First Domestic: SEA-LAX on Alaska Airlines in 1992
First International: SEA-TPE on Thai Airways on MD-11 in 1992 (back when they still had service to Seattle)


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

My 1st flight was from Brunei to Singapore and on to Kuala Lumpur when I was a baby so I don't recall anything about it, other than me being popular with the stewardesses (at least that was what my sister told me).

The 1st flight that I could recall was an 18 hour journey on a Boeing 747 from Kuala Lumpur to London, with a stop for refuel in Dubai. Those days planes can't fly non-stop from KL to London unlike today. Nope, that time I was not lucky enough to be popular with the stewardesses. Too bad.


----------



## blue79 (Nov 16, 2005)

My first flight was between Sofia and Tripoli at the age of 5.I did not remember details from the flight itself,but I rememder the plane-it was something so big and new to me-it was the good old TU154


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

First Domestic flight: Barcelona to Madrid - 1998
First International flight: Barcelona to London - 1997 (My first ever flight, aged 23)
First Intercontinental flight: : Barcelona to Sao Paolo - 1998


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

My first flight was from Dubai to Prague at the age of 1.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

My first was on a Philippine Airlines flight to Bangkok from Manila.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

India to USA at 3 or 4 years old.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Davao-Manila in Philippines, it's a domestic one...


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

My first flight: Saigon-Hanoi on Vietnam Airlines 1996
First international flight: Saigon-Hong Kong by Cathay Pacific 1998


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

New York when I was a few months.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Don't remember but i think it was IAD-ARN in 1989 or 1990.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

My first flight was from Istanbul to Belgrade in 1980's, with Yugoslav airlines. The plane was old and shaky


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Seattle to Fort Lauderdale, 1986, aged 17 (via Dallas on the way, then Atlanta on the way back). My high school sent 33 students and 5 adults to the Everglades and Keys to study marine biology and play volleyball for two weeks spanning spring break. Pretty amazing for a big public school in a poor neighborhood. I got my scuba license for that trip. 

Before that, my longest trip had been to Iowa by car. Two veery long days each way.


----------



## szalony_okon (Jan 12, 2004)

My first flight was between Berlin Tegel and Rome Fumicino with AirBerlin when i was 17..i remembre i was pissed off till we had started!since that moment i love to fligh


----------



## zivan56 (Apr 29, 2005)

~1993 Budapest - Frankfurt - Toronto - Vancouver



Gordion said:


> My first flight was from Istanbul to Belgrade in 1980's, with Yugoslav airlines. The plane was old and shaky


If you went after 1985, you would have been on one of the first Boeing 737-300's operating on Europe


----------



## nikolaidis (Dec 29, 2004)

1993 : Brussels - Amsterdam ( KLM - Fokker 50 ). I remember a passenger kept complaining about something and that the steward suddenly responded in a rude way.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Chicago to St. Louis to New Orleans. It was a blast.


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Back in 1983 and that was to Singapore.


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

2005, Mallorca


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

San Francisco to Atlanta when I was 19


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

My first flight was two years ago from Warsaw to Copenhagen then form Copenhagen to Chicago O'Hare  by Scandinavian Airlines


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

My first flight was between Rio de Janeiro to Lisbon with only one yrs old .


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

1 Year Old. Vancouver to Toronto

Permanent MOVE.


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

when I was 1 yr old

From Colombo to Jaffna !


----------



## Ultros (Apr 21, 2005)

I experienced my first flight when I was 4 years old. It was on a Boeing 747 from Italy to New York. Then From New York to Seattle.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

From Stockholm to Kuopio in Finland via Helsinki.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

First domestic: MMX-ARN, some time during the 80s.
First international: CPH-ARN, some time during the 80s.
First Intercontinental: CPH-POP, 1997 if I recall correctly.


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Amsterdam-Montréal and I was sick and scared to death.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

My first ever flight was from Bombay, India to Goa, India at the age of 3.

My first ever international flight was from Bombay, India to Hong Kong at the age of 5.


----------



## sisig (Apr 11, 2006)

San Francisco to Manila via Honolulu. 1987, I was two!


----------



## Mr.Bonifacy (Apr 2, 2006)

From Warsaw to Detroit via Amsterdam, i was 22y/o


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

whoo, that was long ago. My frist flight was the BKK-HKG flight on Thai Airways when i was around 9-10 years old, and now I am almost 24 yrs old.


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

hmm think i was 10yr or something from Billund(Denmark) to Hurghada(egypt)


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

London-Sardinia, in a Dan-Air BAC1-11 ! Showing my age now.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

PEOPLExpress (727-200) from houston to syracuse - 1984


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

From Gaya, Bihar, India to Patna, Bihar, India (a distance of probably less than 70 miles), when I was a few months old.

My grandfather, who was quite well off, thought that I deserved to be sent by airplane when going to visit my other grandfather's home for the first time. :cheers:


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

First domestic = Lima to Cuzco 1992 (both cities in Perú) B. 727
First international= Lima to Miami. 1994


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

first flight when i have 2 years: Milan-Munich
first Intercontinental when i was 16 years old: Milan-New York
totally flights in my life: around 200.
most flights in a year: 35 (2000)
Longest flight: Frankfurth - Singapore (more than 14 hours)
shortest flight: Papeete-Moorea (9 minutes)
Continent travelled by air: All except Antartica.
Crapest company: Sosa Airline (from Roatan to La Ceiba - Honduras)


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

My first flight was an SQ flight from MNL to SIN in April 1981.


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

my firdt flight is when i was in grade 3...from cebu to singapore in a silk air aircraft


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

In my first flight, I went to Orlando, Florida..to the theme parks...

I was 15 years old, and it was my gift for my 15 birthday...in Latin American countries, the 15 birthday of a girl is the most important birtday..


----------



## cepera (Feb 18, 2006)

At 4 yrs old Moscow-Crimea or Moscow-Odessa on Tu-154...cant remember which one first. Were awesome times back then...


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

from Warsaw to Bangkok via Budapest....and I was 15 yrs old.


----------



## heavyzakura334 (Jul 30, 2004)

my first flight: from Los Angeles (LAX) to Guadalajara (GDL) I was 11 years old.
Longest flight: From San Francisco to Maui, Hawaii (6 hrs)


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Panameñita said:


> In my first flight, I went to Orlando, Florida..to the theme parks...
> 
> I was 15 years old, and it was my gift for my 15 birthday...in Latin American countries, the 15 birthday of a girl is the most important birtday..



quinceañera right?


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

jmancuso said:


> quinceañera right?



yes!

During the "quinceaños" , your dad give you a ring (like in the marriage) and in the party you have "gentlemans" that presents you to the other people like if you are a princess. You do a dancing, and also your parents puts you the "shoes" like cinderella. 

I didn´t have a big party because I prefered the trip to Orlando. Usually the girls have or the party or the trip or both. And actually the girls are having their quinceaños in discoteques and some of them dont use a "princess dress" but a night dress.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

First flight, Saskatoon to Vancouver, then on to Hong Kong and finally Perth, Australia. And return. Over 24 hours flying time in total. Age 34. It was priceless! I have done it ten times since.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

2 years old, from Palembang (South Sumatra) to Balikpapan (West Kalimantan) by Garuda Indonesia in 1977


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Shiraz ( iran ), Isfahan ( iran ). I was 8 months old.


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

Tehran-frankfurt when I was 3 years old.


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

Barcelona - Mallorca when i was 14 years old 2005


----------



## stephane (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice - Moscow


----------



## littleitgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

My first flight was in 1997 when I was 16 from Hamilton, Ontario to Kelowna, BC on Greyhound Airlines. The airline was shortlived and ceased operations 2 months later... maybe the Greyhound Airlines hat I won in a contest during the flight is a collectors item now!


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't remember it; I was 1 years old... London - Dubai - Sri Lanka


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Well Ive yet to go on a plane. I travel by car but in the summer Im going to Tampa Bay Florida.

So the first time I see the ocean and go on a plane!


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

London - Paris, via Air France. kay:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

First flight: Hargesia, Somalia(land) to Dubai, UAE in 1996...left it forever.
Longest Flight: Newark, NJ-London-Dubai-Aden, Yemen...23 hours (counting connections)


----------



## Soulbrotha (Feb 8, 2003)

1st-Louisville (LIA) to New york (La Guardia)

2nd-New York (JFK) to Dakar, Senegal (DAKAR INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT)

3rd-Dakar, Senegal (DIA) to Johannesburg, SA (JIA)

4th-Johannesburg, South Africa (JIA) to Capetown, SA (CIA)

i came home in reverse order...17 hours both ways.


----------



## garpie (Jan 5, 2006)

1st - Aug 1990 - Madrid Riga (then USSR) - Aeroflot. I was just 15 y.o.

You can imagine my disappointment in my first contact with the aviation world. I had never imagined an aircraft to be that grotty :eek2: 

Of course, it was wiiiiiidely compensated with my first ever ride on a metro: Leningrad (now St. Petersburg) and Moscow metros uuuuaaaaaahhhh I still remember train acceleration and those underground museums that were called metro stations...


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

First Flight: From London to Doha (when I was 3 months old) on Gulf Air in 1985
Latest Flight: From Doha to Dubai (four weeks ago), on Qatar Airways


----------



## Milosh (Apr 17, 2006)

My first flight was Belgrade- Tivat with JAT (Jugoslovenski Aerotransport - Yugoslav Airlines) when I was less than one year old...I don't remember it though.

My first inter-continental flight was Belgrade-Paris-Toronto when I was 15 years old with Air France.

Best flight so far ... Toronto-Moscow with Aeroflotkay:


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Domestic: Christchurch - Auckland I was 3
International: Christchurch - Sydney I was18


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

Porto Alegre - Rio de Janeiro : I was 14 (days)


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

my first flight was probly the flight home from winnipeg to lynn lake after being born...

and many many other flights after that. my first flight by my self was when i was 5 Winnipeg to Calgary that i rember on canada 3000 

first international flight/overseas was Toronto to Amsterdam on KLM when i was 9


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

The first flight I can remember of, was Stockholm-Paris when I was 5.


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

My first domestic was Auckland/Christchurch/Auckland 900+km, age 10.
My first long haul (also intercontinental) was Auckland/Los Angeles/Auckland, age 18.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

My first flight: Saigon-Danang or Saigon-Hanoi 1995 or 1994, can't remember 

First intenational flight: Saigon-Hong Kong 1998


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

My 1st flight, Hong Kong.....7 years old


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

London Gatwick to Kos (Greece) aged 15


----------



## dreamJJ (Feb 5, 2007)

when i was in 6 grade from cq to beijing


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

I think it was London - Tel Aviv when i was 7... or it could have been London - Columbus, Ohio in the same year, memory kinda hazey


----------



## !~Nick~! (Feb 7, 2007)

my First flight..

Was to Seattle i was 7 ;]


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

1st flight from Sarajevo to Stockholm (when i was 3 years old,i dont remember)
2nd flight from Copenhagen to Sarajevo which i also dont remember when i was 6...
3rd flight from Zagreb to Vancouver (over Frankfurt) last year which i do remember


----------



## tony1986 (Feb 10, 2007)

First one: Mexico City-Huatulco in Mexicana, 1988. I was 2 years old, don `t remember anything.
First international flight: Mexico-Miami, 1992 5 year old in a Mexicana new Airbus 320
First intercontinental flight: Mexico City-Barcelona via Amsterdam in a KLM 747-400 for MEX-AMS leg, and a 737-800 on the AMS-BCN leg(2006). 19 years old. Return flight wasn my latest flight and I was already 20.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

HK to Malaysia, when I was six


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

My first one was Toronto to Chicago via Detroit, that I remember.


----------



## bruin787 (May 24, 2006)

i remember it like it was yesterday. i was 3 years old. it was on an AeroMexico DC-10 flying from Tijuana to Mexico City just like this one...


----------



## Mesh22 (May 5, 2006)

1st Domestic - Ansett Australia from Melbourne to Brisbane in 1988.
1st International - Air New Zealand from Melbourne to Auckland in Christmas 1989.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

1st International Flight: Glasgow International to Larnaca, Caladonian Airways on a TriStar

1st Domest Flight: Glasgow International to London Gatwick, British Airways on a 737.


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

1st flight: Brussels (Belgium) - Bodrum (Turkey)


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

1st flight: Beyrut-Rome I was 3


----------



## Serm (Nov 11, 2006)

*My first international flight*: Bangkok (old airport) to Hong Kong (old airport) by Thai International Airway when I was 5 years old 

*My second international flight*: Bangkok to Singapore by Singapore Airline when I was 9 years old

*My first domestic flight*: Bangkok to Phuket by Thai International Airway when I was 14 years old


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Toronto-Atlanta or Miami, probably Miami-Caracas

About 6 yrs old.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Cebu-Tokyo Philippine Airlines when I was like 8 years old. 

It was one of the most exiciting time in my childhood life.

*sigh* 


...then eventually migrated to Toronto and had a new life. The End.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Manchester-Faro when I was three.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

My first flight was Amsterdam - Lisbon. I think I was about 7 years old. 

Oddly enough, I really enjoyed it back then, but when I flew again a couple of years later (to the USA) I had somehow developed a fear of flying... I really panicked on that flight... And while I fly regularly nowadays, I still have a fear of flying. Not very bad, but I still don't like it.


----------



## pacific_mzt (Jun 12, 2006)

my firts flight was mazatlan(MZT)-los angeles(LAX) when i was like 11 years old!


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

My first flight - Manila-Riyadh 
all i remember is that the company is Saudia and
a stewardes gave me an airplane toy... nice:cheers:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*My first flight was on TACA from San Salvador to Washington DC. I was 3*


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

my flight was in 1991 when i was 3 to Lebanon


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

My first ever flight was in 2003 from Mumbai to Toronto. i was 20 then.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

International: San Francisco - London
Domestic: Atlanta - Tampa


----------



## bagel (Mar 24, 2003)

Manila to Cebu when I was five years old. The plane was BAC 1-11.

My first transcontinental flight was Manila-Tokyo-New York on a Japan Airlines 747. We had to stay overnight at Narita.


----------



## M3_SoutheastMelb (Apr 4, 2007)

Melbourne to Vienna in a boeing 777 when I was 11.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

New York-Casablanca when I was 1 month and a half.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Mumbai to Muscat when I was less than a month old.

My friend flew from London to Toronto a day after he was born. :\


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

My first flight was to Miami (from Buenos Aires). when I was 11.
The second was to Miami, too
The third one was in a little plane that flyed (?) over Esquel, Argentina Patagonia.
The fourth was to Miami, again.. (my grandma really like the beaches, jeje. she paid everything)
When I was 14 I went to Milano, from there I went to Catania to visit some relatives I have never seen before.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

My first flight was in a little Cessna- I was ten or eleven at the time. The pilot was Brian Naylor, subsequently anchor-man for for one of the local commercial station's news services.

Why was I there? Well, I -or perhaps my Mum- was a fan of "Swallows Juniors"- a TV show during which kids about my age sang very sweetly, and which we watched rigorously every week.

TV was only a few years old. Anyway, my birthday earmarked me for this flight ... lucky date, a flight with Brian: so there I was ... at Moorabbin Airport. Probably the first time my parents ever entrusted me to anyone they absolutely didn't know.

There was a little girl in the back seat, her birthday was the same as mine, but she was much younger, so they let her bring her parents along as well. I was in the front seat alone, with Brian.
As the plane dipped and yowled, I grabbed for the controls, which were angling around in front of me.

"Get your hands off them!" said Brian. I obeyed.

Don't remember much about that flight. except what was going on in the plane ... the little girl was being comforted by her parents.

Brian went on to be a notable anchor-man: "Ask Brian: He knows".


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

I was about 2 years old - domestic flight from Belgrade to Tivat, by the coast.

My first intercontinental flight was when I was 5 years old: Geneva - Zurich (Swissair Fokker 100), Zurich - Toronto (Swissair MD11) RIP!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

London-Switzerland when i was 1!


----------



## -=+cZaRiNa+=- (Feb 19, 2006)

First flight: Cebu to Cagayan de Oro (Philippine Airlines) when I was 6.


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

My first flight was Milan Malpensa - Sharm el Sheik with a B757 Transavia. I was 3 years old.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

London - Helsinki when I was 5 years old on FinnAir.


----------



## FFM2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

i think for me it was Frankfurt-Fuerteventura when i was 4 years old!


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

From Tallinn to London. I think i was about 6-7


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna-Izmir on an Istanbul Airlines 727 in the early nineties. (I think I was four, so it must have been 1991 or 1992.)
Very obscure airline, went belly up a little later.
However, my love affair with commercial aviation started back then, when the flight crew let me sit o the FO's seat.
Exactly 96 commercial flights followed this one and I loved each and every second.
Moments to cherish:
Approaching SYD with a view of the city,
The good old DL Tristar to and from Hawaii,
Cockpit visits in a BA 742, an NG CR1, the exact SR MD11 that later crashed off Halifax,
Jumpseat flights on HG (CDG-VIE) and OS (VIE-FRA),
experiencing midnight sun over the Arctic between Alaska and Europe,
the view of Grand Canyon on ZRH-LAX,
being on board a 707 between DUB and VIE,
seeing BA's first 777 land at PAE,
Hawaiian island hopping on ATRs and first generation 737s,
sunset above Afghanistan,
sunrise above the Southern Alps and the Tasman Sea,
and so on....

Yes, I do like traveling on planes.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

By the way, my first intercontinental flight was VIE-MUC-LAX vv (Vienna-Munich-Los Angeles) on OE-LAU, a Lauda Air 767-300ER.


----------



## Insomniac (Sep 11, 2002)

Technically, my first filght was from Birmingham, AL to Okinawa, Japan (by way of Chicago and Tokyo).


But this is what my mother told me. The first one I remember was a short, 1 1/2 hour flight from Birmingham to Orlando.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

My first and only flight - Sudbury to Hamilton to Ottawa on a _Westjet_ Boeing 737. I was 9 or 10.


----------

